# Corrections to MP



## Inspir (12 Jul 2007)

Anyone ever heard of anybody who did this and how they faired? 

I got hired recently by Federal Corrections and figured I would finish my degree and diploma and maybe apply for MP four-five years down the road (because as the rumours have it, if you ain't out of there by 5 years you'll never get out!)  ;D


----------



## Strike (12 Jul 2007)

Absolutely nothing to do with your question...but your avatar scares me.


----------



## Inspir (12 Jul 2007)

You should have seen the people it scared during Halloween


----------



## garb811 (12 Jul 2007)

Never heard of anyone doing this but you'd be a great candidate for a posting to CFPSDB if you do!  ;D


----------



## FastEddy (14 Jul 2007)

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> Never heard of anyone doing this but you'd be a great candidate for a posting to CFPSDB if you do!  ;D




Actually I thought it was a Detainee trying to break out,  ;D

But on a serious note, there's those damn Certificates again, I'm sure they will make a person a real great Military Disciplinarian.

Cheers.


----------



## Inspir (14 Jul 2007)

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> You'd be a great candidate for a posting to CFPSDB if you do!  ;D



I'm not sure if that's good or bad?


----------



## captjtq (7 Sep 2007)

I had a couple of buddies on my MPO course who were ex-corrections. They went the officer route after getting degrees. I've also interviewed a candidate during an MPAC who was in Corrections, so.... yes, there is precedent. I don't know/remember if the corrections guy on the MPAC received an offer or how he fared, it was a few moons ago.


----------

